# Power supply requirement for YASA P400



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Current draw is calculated based on what you know. They say the peak is 160kW and the voltage would be 700V. 160kw / 700v = 228 amps. There are a few constraints here. It appears 700V is the maximum acceptable voltage. 450A is the maximum acceptable amperage. Then, 160kW is the maximum power. So, what you're looking at is a range of values that take those constraints. Let's say you have a 450V pack. 160kw/450V = 355 amps which means you will peak out everything at 355 amps drawn from the battery (RMS amps that is). Thus, you'll never get to 450 amps because of your voltage. But, if you tried it with a 250V pack you'd find that you'd need 640 amps to reach the peak power. You can't do that, only 450A so the peak power you would be able to achieve is 250V * 450A = 112.5kW. 

Thus, it is all a balancing act. There is no one answer. Everything depends on the pack voltage.


----------



## antonijo01 (Feb 11, 2016)

What is the price for YASA P400 and which controller you intend to use?


----------

